# When do you start work on your haunt?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my yearly schedule: 
January 1st-August 31st Think up ideas and get blueprints 
September: Get props up build new stuff get electrical equipment up.
October: Set up walls, spray pain, make details.
November: Discount sales.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

you only have one month to build stuff or do u buile stuff all year. i just started to build stuff last night for next year.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

1st year (2007) I started about the middle of August. Last year I started in May. This year I'm going to start as soon as I can get a line on a new location. Want/need to expand and just don't have the space. 

If I had a dedicated haunt space and full access I don't think I'd ever stop


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh it never actually stops and even if it does there is the monthly M&T


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I started planning for 2009 on November 1st.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow i started making something on oct 30---i started then and havent touch it since hehe, i 'm always thinking--after the holidays ill start builing and planing


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

i started planning 2009 on october 1st 08


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Uhhh...what's an "off-season"?


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

hoffie08 said:


> you only have one month to build stuff or do u buile stuff all year. i just started to build stuff last night for next year.


I have the materials and blueprints made already so its just put together


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im starting in january....the plotting and planning.

then in febuary i will start once my income tax check comes in....after i get my new tattoo of course


----------



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

We're finalizing our 2009 plans now (started planning Nov.1!) and we already have our checklist of all the projects we're going to do.

We'll probably start actually working on major projects in the spring after the snow melts(we need the garage space for our cars until then ) Up until that point, we'll be purchasing what we need to build the projects.

We're going to add pneumatics this year.. which is kinda scary since we're still beginners. But... still very exciting!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You know, HauntForum's latest banner sums it up for me pretty well:


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha!
I have never even seen that banner when I posted my earlier reply!
Kinda spooky, if you ask me.
:googly:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm working on my new website, editing video for the HauntForum DVD and planning for next year. I'm also still cleaning up from last Halloween. I'll start any projects that will take time, like sculpting and molding and casting in December. I also repair old stuff during the winter. I start big projects as soon as the weather gets reasonable.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I start planning the following year in the beginning of October
I buy all lumber between December-February
Build any panels and props through out the spring
Start setup Aug 1st
Buy as much as i can afford at 50% off first week of November
Buy EVERYTHING ELSE at 75% 2nd week of November
3rd week of november through march, sorting all my **** and getting it put away in an orderly fashion...
March through August, explaining to my lawyer why halloween IS a valid reason for divorce.

m6


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There is only the time before I did props and when I made my first one. From then on it never seems to stop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

When I was haunting, plans were done the year before.
The actual building would be started the 1st week of Aug.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am of the "what off-season?" mind-set. I was planning 2009 10 minutes after the last tot left. I just got everything down last weekend (the 20 foot pirate ship takes awhile to take down ) and I'm already working on upgrades for next year. My wife thinks I'm crazy (and she may well be right :googly but it's just soooo much fun.

Randy


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Now that the after Halloween sale are done (I always buy a lot of stuff, this year alone I got over $500.00 of stuff just at 90% off, that's not counting the 50 or 75% off stuff!) I can work on unfinished 2008 projects and new ones too.

I have ideas already for what I want to do with the home haunt for 2009, I just need to submit my materials list to the boss (wife) for approval! LOL...


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, it's always planning or working time. Yes things do slow a bit during Thanksgiving and Christmas which is the time I usually use to purchase things I need for already planned props. I've been keeping a prop to do list which I'm always adding to since 2004. I use it as a check list as to what props were finished when and what props succeeded or failed and what's yet to be done! Guess what, it's never a finished document!


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

We, like others, are still doing a bit of the cleanup but, I've also sketched several more props and started to purchase materials to build them. We're also starting work on a home haunt website and general brainstorming. Another big project is a dedicated Halloween storage loft in the garage. I should actually start work on additional props in the next couple of weeks. As for building, we'll probably begin early to mid August.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I never stop planning or thinking about projects, but from the weekend after Halloween(Clean up time) till the weekend after Thanksgiving. I keep everything out of sight and don't talk about any of my plans. I was off the forum for a week or two (people do too many cool things that I have to tell or show to my wife) This is for her and her sanity. I lost mine awhile ago.:googly: BUT that time is over and it's time to start. The best is that my 4 year old missed it as much as I do. Now she get to help make and paint things. The greatest Daddy/ Daughter crafts.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I decided end of 06 party what this yr and 09 will be 
Mine is drawn up and waiting to be built...
I will prob start in jan..depending on how big the projects are..some will have to be built outside so that will be march till party time then
Have a few other parties to plan and decorate for for right now to build anything.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Whenever my mom says that its okay to destroy her house again is when I start lol. 




wow I feel really young now


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Who stops?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I still have all the costumes hanging in my garage!! My mind never stops thinking about it. I think that it's a "Mind Set". It's something to shed the boredom of ordinary life for me!!! Every time I go to a store or Festival I am always looking for Halloween inspiration!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

mroct31 said:


> I've been keeping a prop to do list which I'm always adding to since 2004. I use it as a check list as to what props were finished when and what props succeeded or failed and what's yet to be done! Guess what, it's never a finished document!


Agreed! My wife started planning 2009 on Nov. 1st. So good to have her involved - she used to have an amused tolerance of my obsession, but lately she's jumped in with both feet. I typically don't actually build anything until February - March, but I add to the notebook during the winter so I don't forget anything. As mroct31 said, it's a living document; I'll never finish developing the haunt.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

i all ready made this for next year
C:\Users\Mark\dylanpics\2008-12-24 mexican stewie\mexican stewie 016.JPG
C:\Users\Mark\dylanpics\2008-12-24 mexican stewie\mexican stewie 021.JPG
C:\Users\Mark\dylanpics\2008-12-24 mexican stewie\mexican stewie 017.JPG
C:\Users\Mark\dylanpics\2008-12-24 mexican stewie\mexican stewie 022.JPG

just copie and past the link to view the pic.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I started planning in mid October '08 for '09's display. My goal is to have everything totally finished by Oct, so all I'll have to do is set up.

Hoffie, those links are just places on your hard drive. You'll need to upload the pics to a site like photobucket.com in order for us to see them.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

o sry about that i got a photobucket thing but it will not let me log in. sry about that.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

We started tossing ideas around as we were cleaniong up Halloween night, we realized that our walk way was just too small for the 300 or so who showed up and the road was getting filled with people staring, now dont get me wrong, I didnt think iit was anything over the top, just a semi decent display.
We are trying to figure out and plan a walk through while I started building a few props a few weeks ago.
Coffin #1 is done
Ground breaker zombie #1 is done
Monster mud static prop is next.


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually, I never stop planning. I had ideas in my head for 2009 while I walked the 2008 haunt. I am trying to start planning 3 years out just to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

i started planning 2009 a week before halloween 2008

-stygma


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I start buying next year's on the day after Halloween. Then I have been making props and buying stuff since January. I have an addiction...and yet no desire to get rehab lol


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i have have halloween planned 6 years in advance so far. i am building props for halloween thats two years away. I take break from prop making and the forum from dec to feb usually, and it really ramps up around 4th of july.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

always thinking but it starts september 12th


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

always thinking. actually building.. whenever I'm in the mood. found out if i set a schedule I'll become unmotivated and never get anything done. best to do it whenever you're in the mood. (as with a lot of other things)


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I always say that I am going to take some time off from building props but that ins up lasting a couple of weeks past halloween. I will see something or I will get a special request from a friend for my to make them a tombstone to be put in the old graveyard. I have already may 4 new tombstones this year and update a couple of my props this year just from ideas I have got off this site. So I turly never stop thinging about it and like Ravenlunatic said when you in the mood you just have to go with it.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm always thinking, but I take a break from building for a while after halloween to keep my ideas fresh. Since I am trying my hand at some really new things this year, I am going to start getting supplies on Saturday.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Nov 1st shopping, Jan planning, Feb building.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

chisox100 said:


> I have the materials and blueprints made already so its just put together


I wish I could pull this off. I also have "blueprints", but their mostly in my head, and I have materials. And you would think it was a case of "just put it together". But I am never that lucky. I always end up having to rebuild, refigure, rewire, regurgitate, refinance, whatever... My first attempt almost never works quite like it did in my head or on the paper. If you are that fortunate then the Halloween gods have smiled on you, and I envy you. I start planning early November, also start collecting materials and new ideas. I usually don't actually start building anything until spring so I can work outside (late April after the garden is in). Then I tend to procrastinate until May. Drag my feet until June. Hesitate until July and then panic. That is when I start getting really serious and then end up doing a half ass job because I run out of time. Happens every year...I just never learn.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

After Halloween I take a holiday break till about march, then I am back on the forum, planning and building little things here and there. Everyone got together in August last year and started in ernest. This year we'll start in july so we don't have to sweat it as much even though we are building for this years and next years haunts (there is a new theme coming up year after next). With the $20 prop challenge here, I have gotten an early start, and it inspired me to finish up some unfinished props form last year.

But I never stop thinking about it. never.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I just recently moved and couldn't bring most of my props with me so I'm pretty much starting over this year with the exception of a groundbreaker or two and some pumpkins. Like DC said, the $20 prop got me started early this year.


----------

